# iPhone 3G Launches in India



## NikhilKulkarni2009 (Aug 27, 2008)

The phone we've been waiting for and tracking since the time it was announced has finally been launched. The Apple iPhone 3G was launched at midnight and the crowd was not as large as the US launch witnessed, the price obviously being the main detterent. There were people who'd turned up to buy the iPhone, having pre-booked it earlier, but it does seem like the iPhone 3G is being relegated to just a status symbol rather than a fully-functional mobile phone.
The 8 GB version costs Rs. 31000 and the 16 GB version costs Rs. 36100. The price of the iPhone did break a lot of hearts set on it and the launch of the N96 could not have come at a better time. Let us know if you'd go for another phone just to make up for not buying the iPhone 3G and why.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 27, 2008)

Really? Pls search before you post a new topic.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 27, 2008)

Really????
OMG
I didnt know that


----------



## eggman (Aug 27, 2008)

No kidding!!


----------

